# Need Help 3 Way Light Circut with Dimmer Switch



## roddon (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a light circut in my hallway that keeps blowing the dimmer switch. I posted a diagram that shows the way it is wired. Could I get a few pointers as to what I am doing wrong. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

That circuit will not work. Where does that splice from white to black occur? You are short a conductor between the 2 lights.

Easiest way to fix is wire it up for only 1 of the lights and then run a 2 wire cable from the first light to the second light.

Here's a sketch


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That circuit will work just fine as drawn IF the COMMON screw is the one on the lower right on both switches. However how do you get the black and white joint at the bottom of the drawing? Did you run a single conductor to get the fourth wire between the fixtures?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

joed said:


> That circuit will work just fine as drawn IF the COMMON screw is the one on the lower right on both switches. However how do you get the black and white joint at the bottom of the drawing? Did you run a single conductor to get the fourth wire between the fixtures?


The cicuit that the OP posted works electrically as shown but is not possible to wire. He is showing a fourth conductor between the lights that can not exist unless he has run something more than the xx-3 cable shown


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

What type of lights are on the circuit and what is the total wattage of all lights combined (total load)?

What wattage is the dimmer rated at?


----------



## roddon (Nov 11, 2011)

The bottom right on the toggle switch is the common screw the bottom right on the dimmer switch, I believe is not the common wire. I'm getting confused with the dimmer switch. The wires on the dimmer come out of two openings on the back. One opening has the ground wire and a red wire, the other opening has a black wire that would typically be hot and a red wire that had a disclaimer "only use in 3 way wiring applications". I rushed the drawing, it wasn't exactly accurate. I've attached I much more accurate diagram. 14/2 run from the panel to the dimmer switch. 14/3 from the dimmer switch to the first light, and two sets of 14/2 from a combination of the first and second light, and 14/3 to the toggle switch. Also all splices occur in the gang boxes. Thanks again!


----------



## roddon (Nov 11, 2011)

Billy_Bob said:


> What type of lights are on the circuit and what is the total wattage of all lights combined (total load)?
> 
> What wattage is the dimmer rated at?


I have 2 Halo h5icat it says its IC-Rated 120 Volts. I have one 60 watt bulb in each light. 

The Dimmer switch is a Leviton Slide dimmer.. the packaging says Incandesent 600W. 

The circuit breaker is 15 amps.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Your second diagram is fine. Replace the 3 way dimmer with a standard 3 way and retest. If that still trips the breaker, you have wired something wrong, open all the boxes and check the connection against your diagram.


----------



## roddon (Nov 11, 2011)

It is tripping the breaker, but its also frying the dimmer switch. There was a loud pop in the dimmer switches electrical box. I replaced it with a second dimmer with the same result. I was only able to draw the diagram because I opened all the boxes, and crawled into the attic. I checked all connections. I did notice one of the nuts was loose, I replaced it with a better fitting nut. Any more suggestions?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Post make and model of dimmer so we can look up how to connect it.


----------

